# What happens after the old man croaks



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

After reading some of the 40k fluff (do like a bit of fluff) it appears that humanity is on the presipice of disaster after the Emperor gives up the ghost. So I was thinking what happens next.

A. The missing Primarchs return/recover in the last psychic throws of the Emperors will to continue the battle.

B. With the shackle of faith as the saviour of man removed the Empire finds new tecnological inspiration to continue the battle.

C. The rest of the races carve up the territory of man leaving a few glimmers of the former Empire strong enough to survive independently.

D. A new saviour from the growing psychic community appears to safeguard man.

E. Man is doomed for the immediate future.

F. Edit - the Emperor is elevated to a god like status on death and drives the Empire to expand again.

G. Edit - The Emperor doesn't die due to the throne somehow being repaired maybe with the assistance of a 3rd party.

H. Edit - The Emperor dies and ascends to the warp. He then revives/finds his loyal Primarchs to act as his fist on the material plane.

Is there any clues out there? My feeling is the incubated/missing Primarchs will return to save the Empire. How would you like it to see it unfold.


----------



## Dalkray (Feb 10, 2010)

I remember theories somewhere that the Emperor will become a star child and start fighting (beating) the chaos gods which will then spark a final push to destroy all of the chaos forces forever! But if that were to happen it would make everyone with a CSM army obselte and either change all their stories to being resistance groups or a new source of evil arrives

Ultimately though... Tyranids are going to eat anything so universal domination will only be temporary by any army

Edit: I havent been keeping up with the fluff lately since only getting back into the 40k scene, but i thought all the Primarches were dead or turned to chaos?


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

The elevation of the Emperor to a god like status is not one I saw coming and like you say it would pretty much make for the death of CSM's and all ememies of the Empire. Truly a difficult narrative for GW to follow.

There are some Primarchs missing or in stasis due to injury. Leman Russ being one of them and there are hints he will return. On a slightly different tangent. What would the stats be for a primarch say like Leman Russ be (sorry I have a slight bias).


----------



## Dalkray (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the idea of Primarchs returning... Shove a thunder hammer up the ass of the inquisition and reform it all to be more efficient in fighting enemies of the Imperium... I for one.. even as a super human warrior with super cool gadgets wouldn't argue with him.

Another thoery i did hear a while back when first mention of the emperor dying (more) was that of something managing to repair the golden throne, Possibly there are techmarines of some sort with access to Technology of the Dark Age that made his life support machine even possible in the first place. Or something like Eldar.. they are smart and even though not allies, they work with space marines when fighting a common enemy (Chaos) and maybe they could 'help out' temporarily in some way.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khan is trapped in the webway or dead, my bet is dead. Lion El'Jonson is alive and asleep in protected by the watchers. Russ went into the eye and is missing. Roboute Guilliman was put into stasis just before he died but some say he is healing. Coraz went the way of Russ and no one knows where the hell Vulkan went. As for wolf boy he is probably listed as either MIA or KIA.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Another one I didn't see coming. It's certainly plausable & I like the idea of the Eldar pitching in to suit their purpose although they would probably rig it as a fail safe, naughty Eldar.

Anyway time to get my beauty sleep god knows I need plenty of it


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Without the Emperor it is theorized that all Warp will break lose in a manner akin to how it did with the eldar, creating a warp storm that'll span across the Imperium. There are two (entirely theoretical) outcomes of the Emperor's death.

1) A tiny fraction of the Emperor's soul that merged with the warp upon his pseudo-death remains intact, and, when the Emperor's dies, will birth the nascent "star child," a sort of real god Emperor.

2) The Sensei, children of the Emperor kept safe by the cultists, Illuminati, will be sacrified to the Emperor in order to give him life anew.

As far as we know, the Emperor is the only thing keep the warp out of the material plane. With him dead mankind will suffer casualties equal to, if not greater than, the eldar suffered. That being said, no amount of primarchs returning would save them, and it's quite likely that chaos would then reign supreme in the galazy.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well supposedly the emperor was only meant to stay alive until humanities psychic potential developed enough to keep them alive without his presence but if the star child theory is true then chaos is probably in for a bad day......or two.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

You guys seem to forget that the Tyranids will consume this galaxy way before the Star child comes to pass.... The emperor did not see that one coming.  Or that the orks will finally unite Under Warmaster Ork Ghazzgulthraka and flood the imperium! the Necrons will all awaken and the void dragon gets freed and all the Ctan (4 of them to be exact) combine and kill everything. The T'au strenghthen their military and gain military dominance over everyone and expand at a incredible rate. Cadia gets destroyed and the forces of Chaos flood the universe, followed by the Traitor primarchs and their legions! haha. talk about a dooms day scenario for all.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats irrelevent dude. We are talking about the emperor and wht will happen when he dies.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I was listing option E in the list that was in the Host Post and putting it to more detail. haha. XD


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Everything other then the chaos incursion would take place regardless of the emperor’s fate. Oh btw the Astronomica would fail unless humanity managed to produce another beyond alpha plus psyker or the emperor ascended which would make the failure of Astronomica irrelevant.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> You guys seem to forget that the Tyranids will consume this galaxy way before the Star child comes to pass.... The emperor did not see that one coming.  Or that the orks will finally unite Under Warmaster Ork Ghazzgulthraka and flood the imperium! the Necrons will all awaken and the void dragon gets freed and all the Ctan (4 of them to be exact) combine and kill everything. The T'au strenghthen their military and gain military dominance over everyone and expand at a incredible rate. Cadia gets destroyed and the forces of Chaos flood the universe, followed by the Traitor primarchs and their legions! haha. talk about a dooms day scenario for all.


All very possible!

Well, except for the orks uniting. The ork race is about as likely to unite as the 40K fandom is to accept Love Can Bloom as part of the official canon.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

:victory: once the ork hordes realize that Terra would be the biggest and baddest target to attack and word goes around..... well, i think the high lords should really decide on whether they want to save their asses or be prepared to for the biggest ork waaaghh in history.. haha


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Well supposedly the emperor was only meant to stay alive until humanities psychic potential developed enough to keep them alive without his presence but if the star child theory is true then chaos is probably in for a bad day......or two.


The further Mankind evolves towards its Psychic Potential (which it moves closer to every generation), the more powerful Chaos becomes. Without the Emperor there is no failsafe, Mankind is doomed in more ways than one.

When the Golden Throne finally fails and the Emperor dies, quite simply its unknown what will happen. All odds point to the Imperium crumbling, The warp spilling out into Real Space, and Chaos utterly dominating the galaxy. But that is not for definate.

Personally I am under the impression that there are two Emperors. The God-Emperor of Mankind, a Warp entity, born from the ten millenia(+) of constant and fanatic worship. It is a bleak and terrible god, who takes the form of and acts in whatever way the Ecclesiarchy wishes it to (as its the Ecclesiarchy that directs and structures the worship of the Imperial Cult). The God-Emperor is ruthless, tyrannical and despises Chaos - all in its bid to achieve its ruthless desires for humanity.

And the Emperor, the man, the legend - conqueror of the Galaxy, and laid low by his favoured son. This is the being on the Golden Throne working tirelessly to preserve his Imperium at all costs, but ultimately destined to fail in that regard. It is unknown what will happen when he finally dies.

Thats just my thoughts


----------



## Dalkray (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive been thinking about this alot last night and came up with a few things.. First of all if Primarches are to return and the emperor dies, i reckon it could go back to the dark ages, One primarch will become power hungry and declare himself as the new emperor.

Also If worse comes to wrose and chaos destroy the Imperium, would that mean chaos would die out aswell? As far as i Know chaos get all their troops by making loyalists join the dark side, and so without them they would either die out or have to infect another race, most probably orks since they are weakest in the psychic department.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

All make for good fluff but let me run this one past you.

The Emperor dies and ascends to inhabit the warp. This allows him to stop the warp seriously breaching and mantain the Astronomica. The only problem is like the chaos gods he cannot inhabit the material plane but needs vessels to channel his might like Chaos and their Demon Princes. Step forward the Primarchs, who better than his remaining loyal sons. The only problem is some are lost in the warp and others seriously injured. Step forward the Emperor. He starts to channel his will from the warp to restore the ones in stasis and at the same time starts trying to locate the others lost in the warp. The crunch problem is that the Empire doesn't quite know why the Astronomica is still working or that the Emperor now exists in the warp. They come to the conclusion the Astronomica continues to work via a psychic signature left by the Emperor on his death as his last gift to his children. Things start seriously falling to pieces for the Empire without the focal point of the Emperor until a Primarch turns up on the scene and starts to reverse the tide of destruction and lost hope for mankind. These Primarchs come back with even more strength than they had before although they are unsure why (some of the Emperors will channelled through them). At the same time the Emperor also locates lost loyal fleets within the warp and slowly but surely they start emerging from the warp just in time to reverse the outcome of some dire battles. They also bring with them lost tech which in turn kick starts a new age of learning and the start of regaining lost worlds and rebuilding the Empire which by the time of their arrival has almost been brought to it's knees, with it's enemies almost at the gates of key positions across the Empire and once these fell the next stop was to be Terra. One of these positions could be the Fang and at long last Russ return to his Wolfkin and fights beside Bjorn once gain and also brings with him his lost retinue, whats left of them after they had been mauled by various fights with the TS and then trapped within the warp by the vile Magnus.

Isn't fluff great especially when you make it up in your own little world :biggrin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Dalkray said:


> Ive been thinking about this alot last night and came up with a few things.. First of all if Primarches are to return and the emperor dies, i reckon it could go back to the dark ages, One primarch will become power hungry and declare himself as the new emperor.


If a Primarch returned it would cause a lot of trouble. If he didn't bow to the will of the High Lords (which would be highly unlikely), you would get at the very least a civil war on your hands.



Dalkray said:


> Also If worse comes to wrose and chaos destroy the Imperium, would that mean chaos would die out aswell? As far as i Know chaos get all their troops by making loyalists join the dark side, and so without them they would either die out or have to infect another race


No, because firstly humanity wouldn't die out with the Imperium. Secondly Chaos isn't solely maintained by its number of mortal followers, as long as there are mortals, there is Chaos.



Dalkray said:


> most probably orks since they are weakest in the psychic department.


Orks are by no means the 'weakest in the psychic department' - They are a strong psychic race, note Gork & Mork - & the Waaagh!


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Wonder what would be the outcome of one of the big bad Primarches coming back. I'd reckon someone like Roboute Guillaman would easily amass vast support across the Imperium.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

A well enough developed psychic race could potentialy serve as it's own safeguard against the warp..... Potentialy of course. Oh course Gilligan is never going to get off the island. Lol


----------



## Dalkray (Feb 10, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Stuff


Maybe a Civil war is whats needed though for a new leader to emerge and bring order, get them all united again and pick up from wehre they left off.

As for humanity not dying, without the Imperium the human race has no defence other than that of planetry defense systems.. Sure chapters would survive but eventually die out which means all of humans enemies.. IE every race that exists would attemtp to wipe them out once and for all.

As for Orks.. I dont know much about Ork fluff, But i do know that pretty much every race has some psychic unit/order but as far as i know Orks dont, this could potentially make them an easy target to convert.. Just think of a huge Waagh.. but ultimately controlled by the chaos gods, it would be unstoppable.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> A well enough developed psychic race could potentialy serve as it's own safeguard against the warp..... Potentialy of course.


Only if they were trained, safeguarded and well versed in the use of their abilites. Manifesting as a powerful Psychic doesn't automatically mean you can defend yourself against the perils of the warp.



Chaos Daemons Codex Page 24. Doom and Damnation. said:


> As Humanity evolves towards its psychic potential, the threat of Chaos grows greater with every passing generation. There is but one reason why Mankind has not already been plunged into a nightmare age of slavery to the Dark Gods of Chaos - The Emperor...





Chaos Daemons Codex Page 24. The Emperor said:


> ...for without the Emperor's protection, Mankind would be scattered and alone in the darkness, utterly helpless before the dark temptations of Chaos. Humanity's damnation would bring about the victory of the Dark Gods and the Realm of Chaos would engulf the galaxy.





Dalkray said:


> Maybe a Civil war is whats needed though for a new leader to emerge and bring order, get them all united again and pick up from wehre they left off.


A Civil War would break the Imperium. They are barely (if at all) holding currently against their many enemies, if a large scale civil war occured the Imperium would collapse.



Dalkray said:


> As for humanity not dying, without the Imperium the human race has no defence other than that of planetry defense systems.. Sure chapters would survive but eventually die out which means all of humans enemies.. IE every race that exists would attemtp to wipe them out once and for all.


There are other ways to protect the human race, bar the protection the Imperium offers...



Dalkray said:


> As for Orks.. I dont know much about Ork fluff, But i do know that pretty much every race has some psychic unit/order but as far as i know Orks dont, this could potentially make them an easy target to convert.. Just think of a huge Waagh.. but ultimately controlled by the chaos gods, it would be unstoppable.


In that regard the Orks have Wierdboyz, Orks who are able to channel the large amounts of psychic energy that all Orks emit. Also, when I said 'Waaagh!' I didn't mean the large scale invasions, I meant the innate psychic field that all Orks generate.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes but with enough trained powerful ones you can safeguard many more. As humanity evolves with luck they will be able to control much more than they can now.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Dalkray said:


> As for humanity not dying, without the Imperium the human race has no defence other than that of planetry defense systems.. Sure chapters would survive but eventually die out which means all of humans enemies.. IE every race that exists would attemtp to wipe them out once and for all.


What about the humans worshipping chaos? Or the ones alligned with the tau? If the Emperor dies humanity will probably be as broken of a race as the eldar, but sizeable remnants will still exist.




> As for Orks.. I dont know much about Ork fluff, But i do know that pretty much every race has some psychic unit/order but as far as i know Orks dont, this could potentially make them an easy target to convert.. Just think of a huge Waagh.. but ultimately controlled by the chaos gods, it would be unstoppable.


To elaborate on what CoE said, the WAAGH emits a psychic force that allows the orks to achieve a number of potent psychic effects. Among the most prominent is the creation of their tech, the vast majority of which would not work without the WAAGH. Furthermore, ork equipment is empowered by an ork's beliefs. For example, ever ork knows that a car with red paint will go faster than a car with, say, black paint, and because every ork knows this and because of the power granted to them by the WAAGH, this belief becomes reality.


----------



## Dalkray (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah i wasnt aware all Orks giving off that kind of psychic power, But basing it on the Dawn of War (game) Storylines, Orks have been presuaded before to do things, Chaos may not be able to gain control of them but they could possibly bribe them into doing things, if it involved a fight it doesnt take much more to get an Ork moving.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Yes but with enough trained powerful ones you can safeguard many more. As humanity evolves with luck they will be able to control much more than they can now.


Did you not read the quotes from the codex I posted?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Did you not read the quotes from the codex I posted?


No, I dont believe I did.  Sorry


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Honestly, the whole story sounds like a dark version of the Fisher King mythologies that pop up from cultures during hard times.

So, based on that... if the Emporer dies and the Eldar don't manage to spark the final battle right then and there with the deathgod and the starchild doing their part, the sun will stop coming up (metaphorically) and Everything Dies. Heck, even if the Eldar CAN spark off the final battle the way they want to that'll probably happen. Think wolves eating the sun and the moon.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> Honestly, the whole story sounds like a dark version of the Fisher King mythologies that pop up from cultures during hard times.
> 
> So, based on that... if the Emporer dies and the Eldar don't manage to spark the final battle right then and there with the deathgod and the starchild doing their part, the sun will stop coming up (metaphorically) and Everything Dies. Heck, even if the Eldar CAN spark off the final battle the way they want to that'll probably happen. Think wolves eating the sun and the moon.


Skoll and Hati?


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> Honestly, the whole story sounds like a dark version of the Fisher King mythologies that pop up from cultures during hard times.
> 
> So, based on that... if the Emporer dies and the Eldar don't manage to spark the final battle right then and there with the deathgod and the starchild doing their part, the sun will stop coming up (metaphorically) and Everything Dies. Heck, even if the Eldar CAN spark off the final battle the way they want to that'll probably happen. Think wolves eating the sun and the moon.


It's almost like GW is creating their own ragnaroc, yeah. The tyranid will come in legions, consuming life like wildfire. The necron will emerge from their slumber with their dark gods in tow, reaping the souls of the damned. Meanwhile the orks will rampage across the galaxy in throes of ecstatic, berserker rage, killing anything and everything that ain't orky. And while the last bastions of civilization bleakly attempts to hold their ground against impossible odds, chaos will emerge from the warp and make war with every living thing in the cosmos. Humanity and the eldar will perish, their newborn gods taking as many xeno lives as they can with them. The tyranids, necron, tau, orks, and chaos worshippers will kill one another down to the last man. The stars will blink out of existence, the planets will crumble, and the only thing illuminating the desolate wasteland will be the manic smile of Khorne until even its wicked light fades from starvation.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> It's almost like GW is creating their own ragnaroc, yeah. The tyranid will come in legions, consuming life like wildfire. The necron will emerge from their slumber with their dark gods in tow, reaping the souls of the damned. Meanwhile the orks will rampage across the galaxy in throes of ecstatic, berserker rage, killing anything and everything that ain't orky. And while the last bastions of civilization bleakly attempts to hold their ground against impossible odds, chaos will emerge from the warp and make war with every living thing in the cosmos. Humanity and the eldar will perish, their newborn gods taking as many xeno lives as they can with them. The tyranids, necron, tau, orks, and chaos worshippers will kill one another down to the last man. The stars will blink out of existence, the planets will crumble, and the only thing illuminating the desolate wasteland will be the manic smile of Khorne until even its wicked light fades from starvation.


But you must remember how Ragnarök? Humanity endures. :yahoo:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Not if Khorne has anything to say about it. lol and once the Warp and Material plane have finally merged, then the FUn begins! haha.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> But you must remember how Ragnarök? Humanity endures. :yahoo:


Líf and Lífþrasir, true. Two humans who can start the race anew. Ooh, they can be a sister of battle and a space marine! Those babies would be _epic._


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont think Geneseed is transferable that way? lol but good idea! haha.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It modifies the genetic code of the asrtates so ya dre it would.



K3k3000 said:


> Líf and Lífþrasir, true. Two humans who can start the race anew. Ooh, they can be a sister of battle and a space marine! Those babies would be _epic._


Dude, that would be awsome! lol


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

no, the genetic organs would not carry on over. they must be planted and grown. and the babies of that might not be suited for such genetic mutation and just might die.

also the SoB would all have broken pelvises from such interaction. lol


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> no, the genetic organs would not carry on over. they must be planted and grown. and the babies of that might not be suited for such genetic mutation and just might die.
> 
> also the SoB would all have broken pelvises from such interaction. lol


Dude, the geneseed modifies the genetic code of the marine it is implanted in. And that makes for a really weird mental image.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

ah ok.  i wont argue when it comes to genetics because i still have yet to fully understand the Space marine creation thingy with geneseed. i gotta read the SM codex again. haha.

and yes that would be a weird picture. XD


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

And then oh no all life is doomed just because SOMEONE got a little over excited!:laugh:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Everyone would be chaoses play things though when the material and warp were to merge.


----------



## xGhost4000x (Feb 14, 2010)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> :victory: once the ork hordes realize that Terra would be the biggest and baddest target to attack and word goes around..... well, i think the high lords should really decide on whether they want to save their asses or be prepared to for the biggest ork waaaghh in history.. haha


Forgive me I'm new to 40k tabletop, well more importantly I haven't read any Ork fluff. Do the Orks even know the location of Terra?


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

xGhost4000x said:


> Forgive me I'm new to 40k tabletop, well more importantly I haven't read any Ork fluff. Do the Orks even know the location of Terra?


That's a really good question. I'd like to know that myself. The tyranids seem to. Either that, or they got lucky.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well there is a giant fire that any psyker could see.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I hardly say any Ork knows the difference between Terra and just some other Fottress world. (They dont really worry themselves with trivial matters such as planet names and their importance)

But i'm just saying that if a Ork warlord ever got a Waaagh to terra and they got on the planet, there will be hell to pay!! A great example is Armaggedon! once the orks heard there was a good fight going on there they started coming in giant waves! The more resistant and the harder the battle would mean to Orks the better the fight.


----------



## Radagast (Feb 19, 2010)

Couldnt it be fun if the Chapter of Soul Drinkers already worship the starchild?

So could it be, when the golden throne cant keep him alive anymore, or if somebody actually kills the Falls Emperor.

That the almost died out Renegade Chapter of the Soul Drinkers, merge once more with the Imperial Fist, after they free Sarpedon and rule the gallaxy, in the name of the Star Child.(or the bottom of there boots). Even the Falls emperor should see that fighting fire with fire is the best way against chaos and its mutations .

And i dont fear the Tyrranids, the Orcs didnt exist in other gallaxies to stop there feeding.

Or even bether, Kaela Mensha Khaine pick him self up and put him self together, and Kills Slaanesh, and destroying the eye of terror, after what he just to get devoured by KHORNE.

Other ways GW could ruin the Warhammer 40 k universe.
Malal is back, takes over Slaanesh place.
Orcs have a similar destiny as the squats, but this time it is an fungal infection that ruins out the entire race.
The Slann/Old ones is actualy Tau. Who forgot there origins, yeah i know they dont look like frogs but people EVOLUTION 

Or the worst scenario, Chaos and the material universe is one, in Blood Ravens.

Or is it just that GW making any fraction win would destroy its own mammon worshipping?
So in the worst case scenario, GW kills all the fractions, and out of the ashes arrises the Jokaero, as the only survivers, since they have an instinctivly tendency to get out of trouble.


----------



## Jeanms_247 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, personally, I'm looking for anything that will make the fluff go forward a few years. Maybe for the next campaign ? It's been a while and I think a big event like the emperor dying would probably be a good way to shake things up and get started on a whole lot of new story arcs.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Jeanms_247 said:


> Well, personally, I'm looking for anything that will make the fluff go forward a few years. Maybe for the next campaign ? It's been a while and I think a big event like the emperor dying would probably be a good way to shake things up and get started on a whole lot of new story arcs.


Gilligan will never get off the island, it would end the series. lol There are easier ways of progressing the story plot than to kill off the emperor. It would be like using a nuke the take down an eldar......... OVERUSE OF FIREPOWER!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It'll never happen- any campaigns that take place now are more likely to be *past* campaigns that occurred earlier in 40Ks history.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> It'll never happen- any campaigns that take place now are more likely to be *past* campaigns that occurred earlier in 40Ks history.


Agreed. It would bunk everything up. :laugh:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont think GW will follow up on the Illumanti idea.... it just a sense of false hope for Humans, a blindfold of their already doomed existence. Its a joke anyway seeing humans that can resist the possession of Greater Daemons, very unlikely!! good thing the Imperium considers them heretics. As for how the story will progress? How about Cadia being overrun by Abby's 14th crusade and Chaos having a foothold in the imperium? or A massive Tau invasion into Ultramar Sector? and Why dont the Eldar have the talismans of Vaul? i mean, wtf are they letting Chaos have over 4 of them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> I dont think GW will follow up on the Illumanti idea.... it just a sense of false hope for Humans, a blindfold of their already doomed existence. Its a joke anyway seeing humans that can resist the possession of Greater Daemons, very unlikely!! good thing the Imperium considers them heretics. As for how the story will progress? How about Cadia being overrun by Abby's 14th crusade and Chaos having a foothold in the imperium? or A massive Tau invasion into Ultramar Sector? and Why dont the Eldar have the talismans of Vaul? i mean, wtf are they letting Chaos have over 4 of them.


As to the illuminati, they have tamed the taint within therefore they cannot be tempted or swayed by agents of the dark gods. 

Also, I don't see Abbadon actually pulling off a full scale conquest of cadia. The only way that could happen is if he managed to claim aerial superiority and against the imperium........ not likely. 

To the tau, they would be hard pressed to pull of a strike of such speed. They have relatively slow interstellar travel and any large scale assault would require speed lest it be pushed back by imperial reinforcements, although it is a possibility.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51806


That's my idea on what happens when the Emperor 'dies'.


----------



## Aedistopholes (Mar 3, 2010)

As long as we're talking about the end of the Emperor or really any end-of-the-universe plot device, I've always liked the idea of the C`tan finishing their project on Cadia and closing off the entire material universe from the warp thereby killing everything that has a soul...like humans...or eldar...or orks...do the tyranids have souls?


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats a serious bit of script their LordLucan. I will have to make some time to read it all in detail although I did enjoy the SW's section from the brief amount of time I viewed it.

Have some rep for time and effort. It deserves more than I am allowed to award unfortunately.


----------

